# what type do you find most attractive



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

which type do you find most attractive, see yourself/prefer to be with in the long run? aside from the fact nobody's exactly the same regardless of personality type. which types qualities do you prefer the most. lastly why do you prefer that type in particular? you can add enneagram types if you like


----------



## killemdeader (Dec 22, 2012)

I tend to be most attracted to IxFxs, if that's what you're asking, particularly ISFPs and INFPs. I just like a girl who I can connect with emotionally, pretty much. I tend to clash a lot with judgers, but I find it isn't as much of an issue with introverted (Fi or Fe) feelers. Granted, this is from a limited sample size, but generally that's what tends to grab me. 
I think I could be attracted to almost any type, except for ISTJ, ESTJs and ESFJs. I don't have a problem with those types, I just find that whenever I get close to an SJ, there are just too many fundamental differences that cause us to end up fighting a lot (usually my fault) and never end up really connecting. (sorry if this is SJ biased at all, don't mean it to be)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Se or Ne dominants mostly. The occasional ISFP and ISTJ. :wink:


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Another INFJ, an ISFJ, ENFP, INFP, or an ISFP.
I want a guy who is gentle and sensitive, someone who is not afraid to open up to me. I also like a guy who is devoted to family, loves animals, and who can carry on a deep conversation. And it helps if he's a christian, so i can share my faith with him.
*


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Depends. 

For my career, marriage and mental well being I'd probably need a "TJ" - doesn't matter if it's an SJ or NT so long as the "T" and "J" part exist.

But the ones I seem to fall for are the NFs or SFs. Can't help it. Most of them are so sensual. Cock teases in their quiet ways. You never notice it till you look back on it but there were signs everywhere.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

INFPs, damn them! I wish they didn't cuz I never seem to get anywhere with them, but I simply can't resist the magnetic attraction :ninja:


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Any XXFPs or XNTP


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

shakti said:


> INFPs, damn them! I wish they didn't cuz I never seem to get anywhere with them, but I simply can't resist the magnetic attraction :ninja:


man INFPs can be frustrating.. i love 'em though. they're probably the type i'm most attracted to initially. INFJs tend to be the best match for me, but they tend to be so much less of an open book somehow compared to INFPs and i'm often good friends with them before i even realise they are one.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

XNFPs, the whole Ne-Fi thing really drives me crazy...


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

KC said:


> XNFPs, the whole Ne-Fi thing really drives me crazy...


I love the Ne-Fe combo. If I can find an ENFJ that can detach themselves from their emotions when the situation demands for it, then YES. If they can't, it's pure poison for the ENFP: Fe-Fi clash.

The best emotional/intellectual/sexual click I have ever had was with an ENFJ. It's too bad that she was such a hothead.


----------



## Mausi (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm going to put in a vote for the ISFP... maybe because I'm in a relationship with one, but I've been attracted to them a lot in the past, too. 

Even if we don't have the same type of conversation that I can have with an NF, I also feel like we don't go on as much of an emotional roller coaster that I tend to go on with NFs... all that unspoken stuff that twists the relationship around in your mind. He's consistent, open, honest, EXTREMELY AFFECTIONATE (verbally and physically -- didn't realize how much I needed that), and he's so present-oriented that it gets me out of my mind and overanalyzing (which I do way too much). He's also SO accepting. That's actually refreshing... (1) because he doesn't want me to fit some sort of societal mold (SJs) but (2) he also doesn't want me to be some better version of me that I'm not (NFs). 

I get to be the mercurial one in the relationship, which is nice... because that's enough (emotional) drama for the both of us. YAY ISFPs!


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

My vote goes for ENFP. I am biased as I married one five years ago and we're still nauseatingly romantic. ;P 
Other than ENFPs I have been mainly attracted to ENTPs, ISTPs, I think a few ISFPs, INFPs. 
I did date a couple of ESFPs too who were a lot of fun but who I would have probs had to glue to the floor for relationship purposes. 
I could see INTJ work too. I think I've only met females IRL oddly enough, aside from a friend's husband.


----------



## Sojourn (Nov 27, 2012)

I want someone who can understand me..a girl that shares the same feelings and wishes I dream of. I always see myself with an Infp or Type 4 for that reason. But..that's just me getting picky. I don't want my desire to get in the way of our happiness; I will accept any girl that fulfills the ultimate reality of true love, a mutual, reciprocal relationship of fathomless quality...

Well, this is what happens when you get me started on love while listening to goth music *blushes*


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

I normally go for SJs and SPs with an instinctual variant stacking of SX/SP

This is what I find the MOST attractive ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## abigaleblues (Apr 11, 2012)

Favorite:
INTP/ENTP/ISTP/ESTP

Least:
ESTJ/ESFJ/ISTJ/ESFP

I think the brains of the NT's are so sexy, but I love the motivation of an SP. I'm still waiting to meet an SJ I can click with in any capacity.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

Istp, Infj, Entp, Enfj are all attractive


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

I've always thought the idea of Mugen was attractive. Really funny: ISTP learns how to read (public school has the wrong approach :wink.


----------



## livingunique333 (Dec 28, 2012)

An ENFP or ENFJ female who is a girly girl is extremely attractive to me. My last few relationships have been with fellow introverts, which also can be attractive for their own reasons. Basically, the NF needs to be in there for me to feel like I can really develop a bond.


----------



## Im_not_a_brad_guy (Dec 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't bore me. Probably ENTP, INTP ENFP, INFJ, ENFJ, and INFP. I think I'd be pretty good with an INFP, I'm discovering, as I have a little crush on one and he's been a joy to talk to lately.


----------

